# Welshbuddy's Bulk and Cut! With photos.



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

New cycle Test Cyp

hey guys/girls.

hardly ever post on this forum, but i do get alot of info and its awesome!

Ive just got my first Jabbing cycle. Will be Test Cyp 500mg/week. 2 jabs. Then clomid after course.

Ive been on anavar before , that was my first steroid. supposedly a weak steroid but i did put size on and cut up.

anyway im going to keep this updated with photos of progress.

Jabbing tuesday and thursday, different cheeks top quadrant.(sound ok?)

a few stats at where im at the moment.

*Starting stats.*




*
Age:23*




*
Height: 5ft 9*




*
Weight: 13st3lbs*




*
*




*
*
*week 1.*




*
*




*
(my camera is shocking)- will upload rest with a different camera *
 *)*




*
*




*
When does test cyp come into its own and see gains and such?*




*
*




*
Much help apprectiated !*


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Subbed, and you will start to see changes after 16 days or so, are you thinking of front loading to speed up saturation?

Im saying 16 days or so, but some users start noticing better pumps and strength increases even after the first week

All the best bro. RS


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Subbed, and you will start to see changes after 16 days or so, are you thinking of front loading to speed up saturation?
> 
> Im saying 16 days or so, but some users start noticing better pumps and strength increases even after the first week
> 
> All the best bro. RS


what do you mean by frontloading mate?


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Diet consists of alot of chicken and protein  .


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

As test cyp takes a while to saturate cells, some people like to front load, so say your taking 500mg a week, for the first 2 or 3 weeks you would inject 1000mg , so the gains come faster instead of waiting for blood plasma serum levels to max out... The longer you run test cyp, each week you have a higher total amount of circulating test.. So doing this speeds things up, much like adding dbol to kick start the cycle.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> As test cyp takes a while to saturate cells, some people like to front load, so say your taking 500mg a week, for the first 2 or 3 weeks you would inject 1000mg , so the gains come faster instead of waiting for blood plasma serum levels to max out... The longer you run test cyp, each week you have a higher total amount of circulating test.. So doing this speeds things up, much like adding dbol to kick start the cycle.


ahh i get you now mate, ill probably just stick at 500mg per week. i did finish my anavar course about 8 weeks prior to this course so.. not sure if that would count?


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

No it wouldnt but... theres nothing wrong with sticking to your current plan.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

ok its the start of week 2, Not much change as yet, i Do feel stronger though , more enegery.

front.



back


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

cheers buddy  .


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What lab are you taking? I start a ZMRC Test400 cycle on 20th this month, seems to be a popular lab in South Wales.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Good luck on your test journey  !

Will you be making a journal also dude?

Just got back from doing deadlifts, was loving it, got a personal best of 180kg Raw grip  !


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Where are you guys in south wales?

Hope you dont mind but would really appreciate some support from fellow south wales members..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202957-russianstar-runs-anabeta-sns-x-gels-11-oxo-other-goodies.html

Well done on your pb bro, thats not far off mine...!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

welshbuddy said:


> Good luck on your test journey  !
> 
> Will you be making a journal also dude?
> 
> Just got back from doing deadlifts, was loving it, got a personal best of 180kg Raw grip  !


Yeah I might do, it's my first cycle so should be interesting!

Nice! My current PB is 170kg for 5, hoping to get into the 200s for reps on cycle!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

cheers guys,  im also hoping for 200's with straps of course towards the near of my cycle!  . exiciting stuff.

hey Russianstar, i Used to live in Mid wales, but now love in shropshire!  .

Jab time tonight, nervous  .


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate! Let us know how the jab went!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck mate! Let us know how the jab went!


Dead ass  haa

feel so nervous doing it myself, but so far so good.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, one question, Do you think i should run Nolvadex anytime in this cycle? or after.

as stated i will take clomid after cycle.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

I would keep the nolva until after to be honest, Have you got an AI on hand... Arimadex would probably be first choice, and aromasin during pct to prevent estrogen rebound.


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

welshbuddy said:


> cheers guys,  im also hoping for 200's with straps of course towards the near of my cycle!  . exiciting stuff.
> 
> hey Russianstar, i Used to live in Mid wales, but now love in shropshire!  .
> 
> Jab time tonight, nervous  .


Traitor!!

Hope the jab goes well


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Russianstar said:


> Traitor!!
> 
> Hope the jab goes well


haha!! still got my accent though lol!

Cheers dude.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

just jabbed. Even after 10-11 days , i feel stronger.

just looking forward to shoulders now at the gym  .

Photos to come Monday of changes. ( if any  )


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Felt stronger yesterday at the gym.

Got the 35's up for 10 reps, 4 sets.

Shrugs- 140kg- 10 reps, 3 sets

Then the other sets were all awesome !

there all personal bests  .


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

hey guys, gains are going well! will upload a photo after gym  !


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

ok heres my update in week 3 and progress.

Strenght through the roof!!

Front,



Back



put some water weight over abs, but when i tense there through alot more!

Shoulders , alot more denser

chest, bigger and more ripped.

Arms - alot bigger! ha

ill go weigh myself and such and come back with updates!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

bit of help.... my nipples have gone abit puffy? is that a sign that i should use something right now? nolva or armiredex?

i know its to be expected with test, but i just dont want gyno  .

Or is safe to carry on? as i am.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Deadlifts last night, nice sets of 190kg raw grip  . 5x4sets


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

some photos from week 4!







I have hopefully ordered some masteron aswell.

That will be going in my cycle also.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Them traps! You look like Tom Hardy! :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Late to the party on this one! Didn't ever spot it.

Will be following to see how another first time cycler is getting on.

Some solid lifting btw!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Them traps! You look like Tom Hardy! :lol:


haaa!! cheers buddy


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Late to the party on this one! Didn't ever spot it.
> 
> Will be following to see how another first time cycler is getting on.
> 
> Some solid lifting btw!


cheers mate!! the lifting has gone through the roof, most im working on is my traps,  ill keep checking your progress mate!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

welshbuddy said:


> cheers mate!! the lifting has gone through the roof, most im working on is my traps,  ill keep checking your progress mate!


First thing I noticed about pictures of your back was your traps. I never directly train traps, I feel like they get enough work on back day, from deadlifts and various pulling exercises.

Link to my journal for you - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/205253-tom90s-first-cycle.html


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

did a back workout at my mates gym.

bit of rocky style haha



back looks lobsided as the way the bars are.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Just took a photo with my new Test Vest on 



bit of chest


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good stuff mate. Any info on the workouts/routines you use?


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

What the hell is that on the roof that you keep looking at?


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

just staring at the bar mate  ... that is all


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Did some shoulders today, working my traps off!!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

back workout tonight, never realised the gym shutting for 2 days can mess up your routine !!

still putting on sheds loads of weights, my mates sent me through some adex for the water weight which i should start monday  !

but yeh everythings looking good  !.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

ok weighed myself and got callipered

this is 5 weeks in!! i got 5 weeks left, then masteron to add on after the 10 week cycle of test

My new Weight! 14stone 5lbs  !!

thats means ive put on 1stone and 2 lbs in 5 weeks  .

getting alot of compliments saying ive gone big and its looks good makes you train even harder!!! Looknig forward to the next 5 weeks of test!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

well another 2 weeks on

im weighing in at 14 stone 10lbs.

i will upload photos after my gym sesh, its national chest day  !!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

21lbs in 7 weeks on 500ml of test is some going, well done!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

i thought i would only put about a stone on!! :S, ive got abit of water retention, but not a crazy amount!

Chest workout tonight

*Flat bench*

warm up- 60kg- 10reps - 2sets

then onto 80kg- 10 reps 1set

then 100kg 10 reps 1 set

110kg- 10reps 3sets.

*incline smith*

100kg 10reps 3 sets

120kg 5reps- 2sets

*Seated press*

machines are all different , but did 3 sets on a weight i struggled on for 10 reps.

*Flys- cables*

same again, 3 sets 10 reps. (struggle weight)

*precision fly- with weight in hand*

25kg cross over- 10 reps each hand- 3 sets

Then smashed a few tricep workouts

*skulcrushers*

40kg- 10 reps 3sets

*Bent over Tricep push down*

as again, 3 sets (weight i struggled) 10 reps

took a photo of my back, then battery run out on ipod, so ill get a photo of my front tomorrow.

this is week 7!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Really Impressive stuff mate. Well done. You were in good shape to begin with as well lol.

Can you do a side by side with a starting pic at some point.


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

Subbed mate, cycle looking well any diet info bro?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great lifting and results. Well done. Some man weights in there


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

cheers guys!

ill upload my Diet, ill get it written up!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

new personal best, 200kg raw deadlift  super chuffed!!

Still aint uploaded photos, but i do have them on camera, just aint had time to properly sit down and upload!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Good work mate, impressive work keep it up!!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

jafc said:


> Good work mate, impressive work keep it up!!


cheers bro, im loving the boost Steroids give you!

already looking at my next cycle  haa


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

welshbuddy said:


> cheers bro, im loving the boost Steroids give you!
> 
> already looking at my next cycle  haa


Ok mate good luck, i've only been training 3 weeks still learning how to lift weights the right way!! Good to see people getting good gains though definatly gives you goals to aspire to.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

jafc said:


> Ok mate good luck, i've only been training 3 weeks still learning how to lift weights the right way!! Good to see people getting good gains though definatly gives you goals to aspire to.


Good luck bro!! You will learn loads of stuff on this site! get a journal up!?

You will put some good size on in the first few months of training  !

you will see !!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

welshbuddy said:


> new personal best, 200kg raw deadlift  super chuffed!!
> 
> Still aint uploaded photos, but i do have them on camera, just aint had time to properly sit down and upload!


How many reps?


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

To say we did have the same stats hope my first cycle goes this well!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> How many reps?


only 3.

but if i had straps i reckon i could smash 8+out.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Doc.Banner said:


> To say we did have the same stats hope my first cycle goes this well!


Good luck bro!!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

week 9, just took this one!

weighing still teh same about 14stone 10ish.

Need to uplaod front.

This is the last week of my cycle,  .!

looking forward to my next one  !


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

How where the sides mate?


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Doc.Banner said:


> How where the sides mate?


Didnt have any mate, im getting a few spots know as i come off it though.

on my PCT now.

Diet is going from good, to amazing  ! Lean bulking from now


----------



## steviemo10 (Jan 24, 2013)

What cycle of anavar did you use? Im planning on anavar and proviron? my first time so info would be appreciated!

Looking good btw...great progress


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

welshbuddy said:


> Didnt have any mate, im getting a few spots know as i come off it though.
> 
> on my PCT now.
> 
> Diet is going from good, to amazing  ! Lean bulking from now


Yeah great cycle mate, what sort of calorie intake are you on now? And start my cycle Monday  !!!!


----------

